# Help!



## YoungAnimal (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, I’ve got two corn snakes, and I have a micro climate heat pad set up, it’s been working completely fine but today I’ve had a look and instead of 30 degrees it was on 37.9. I turned it off immediately cause I don’t want the snakes to get hurt by the heat, so anyway I’ve had a read online at different things but can’t really see much, and had a little fiddle with it, I put it back to 30 and it kept going beyond. So I turned it off till the green light goes off and clicks, and just before it happens but I can’t get it to 30. I’m really tired and need sleep, but if I don’t resolve this I’m gonna have two upset children if anything happened through the night.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 16, 2017)

Your heat pad should have some sort of thermostat which can read the temperature of the mat... and shut it off when it hits target temp.

If not you need to get one ASAP 

Your snake will be fine for atleast the nigh with no heat (or even the heat that it keeps after being turned off)

Not sure where you are from but if you are in australia, corn snakes are illegal


----------



## YoungAnimal (Oct 16, 2017)

The heat pad has a wire going to a box, witch also has a sensor under the tank. I thought that too but for some reason it’s this has happened. That’s ok then, thank you for letting me know! I’m in the UK


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 16, 2017)

Not sure why you would decide to ask about a set up for corn snakes on an Australian site.
Turn the heat off overnight and get a new heating set up tomorrow. (maybe with an external thermostat)


----------



## YoungAnimal (Oct 16, 2017)

I didn’t know about corn snakes not legal in Australia until that guy has just said. I don’t really know about snakes at all, no harm in asking. But thank you for your comments


----------



## MANNING (Oct 16, 2017)

YoungAnimal said:


> ... I don’t really know about snakes at all...



THIS


----------

